# Capoeira Curiosities



## Bigodinho (Aug 3, 2004)

If anyone has ever had an interest in capoeira, has ever had curiosities on its development or history, or you just want to ask question and know more about the art, this is the place to ask. I will try to answer all your question to the best of my knowledge and present capoeira in the best way possible. If you'd like a head start, check out our website at www.capoeiratexas.com.


----------



## Enson (Aug 3, 2004)

saw your videos. they are great! where in fresno do they have a school? i live in the mountains above fresno and i would like to go and sit in on a class. is that allowed. i know in some dojos they frown on it. i have been to some kenpo dojos and others where you walk in they stop class to ask why you are there. then you tell them that you just want to observe they look at you the rest of the time during their class.

i also have a question for you. how effective in real combat is capoeira? it is very awesome to watch but i never see them actually training for combat or for self defense. it looks like they are dancing. don't get me wrong i would love to be able to do it but doesn't seem effective to me. is there anywhere i could see a video where they are using it to defend themselves? also is there any punching? looks like all kicks.
peace*note* this is posted on the other thread but i guess i would be more useful here.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm not sure of the acutal location in Fresno, but the website is www.capoeirafresno.com. There is one major rule in capoeira, "The more the merrier." Capoeira is a social art, it's very difficult to train on your own. So we welcome all who want to come and visit, even if you just want to observe. 

One thing I hope to pass on is the terminology we use in capoeira that may be very different than most people are used to. First of all 100% of the terminology is in Portuguese, which I will translate for everyone as I go along. For example, we train in _Academias (Academies) _as opposed to dojos. We play capoeira, as opposed to fighting or sparring. Although capoeira is first and foremost a martial art, it is considered in Brazil as the second most popular sport next to soccer. Which is why it is largely considered a _Jogo (zsho-goo - Game)._

As far as I know, there are no capoeira tournaments in the U.S. and most Martial Art points tournaments won't allow capoeira because of speed and power of the mosly circular kicks, and the low ground movements. However, it has been used some mixed martial art competitions, suck has UFC, Vale Tudo, and Pride Fighting Championships. I personally know and individual who is a _Contra-Mestre_ in capoeira_ (A master in training, one step below a master)_ who fights in _Vale Tudo (a mixed martial arts competition in which "anything goes" as the name suggests)_ and has never lost in U.S. competition. His primary art is capoeira, however he has trained Brazilian Ju-Jitsu in the past.
There is punching, but very little. More open hand slaps. These are primarily used as a last resort, because the nature of capoeira is very deceptive and sneaky, direct attacks are not used very often. Capoeira is unique in that it comes from all angles. It's makes more sense to continually move around your opponent, then to stand directly in front of them and take a kick.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 3, 2004)

Just a side note on the effectiveness of capoeira.  African slaves in Brazil were not allowed weapons, for obvious reasons.  The only weapons they had were their hands and feet.  They used capoeira as a primary resourse to fight back against their opressors, and gain their independence.  For this reason, capoeira was outlawed, and to practice capoeira was a crime punishable by death.  So capoeira practitioners disguised the art within a dance and used music to set the rhythm.  Today, capoeira is practiced all over the world and is celebrated as a major part of the Brazilian culture.


----------



## phlaw (Aug 4, 2004)

I don't suppose you know of anyone with Capoeira training near fargo, ND.

I have been interested in the art ever since I saw the movie "Rooftops" as a kid, and of course I am a huge fan of "Only the Strong".


Thanks


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 4, 2004)

The closest class I see is in South Dakota unfortunately. If you ever want to know of a class near you, go to www.capoeirista.com and click on their schools listing. 

Personally I've never seen rooftops, but the capoeira scenes in that movie were choreographed by my Master, Mestre Jelon Vieira. He also choreographed capoeira scenes for the movie Brenda Starr with Brooke Shields a very long time ago... never seen that one either. And, believe it or not, there was supposed to be a capoeira scene in Boomerang with Eddie Murphy, but it was cut in final editting. 

I have my issues with "Only the Strong". One good thing the movie did was bring capoeira into the forefront. It put it on the silver screen and made people aware it existed. However, the capoeira in this movie is not very good. Many people believe that Mark DeCascos only trained capoeira for the movie. This is not true. He actually took classes with Mestre Bira Almeida, also known as Mestre Acordeon, in San Francisco way before the movie. He then began his training with Mestre Amen, and while he was training the role came up and he felt it was almost fate. If you've trained capoeira for any length of time where you've come across outstanding capoeiristas, then you take a look at the movie one more time, it then becomes a good source of comedy. Eventually there will be a movie made about capoeira that shows its true nature and its origins. You'll see.


----------



## Enson (Aug 4, 2004)

you know unfortunately this is the same with all ma movies. they have their hollywood spin on it to get viewers but they sacrifice the style they represent.

"best of the best"... tkd
"only the strong"... capoeira
all ninja films... ninjutsu
"karate kid"... karate
so on and so forth...


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 4, 2004)

You mean the Karate Kid wasn't real? Man, that's a dissappointment.  

I read in another forum someone talking about the movie "The Quest" with Jean Claude.  There's a capoeirista in the film.  Black guy with long curly hair.  This movie is supposedly set around the 20's.  The guy is called out into the ring, where the capoeira music starts and he immediately starts his ginga (the basic capoeira "stance") and kicks, flips, the whole works.  The funny thing is, the style of capoeira this guy displays wasn't invented until the mid 1930's.  And even then, the style this guy displays, is a contemporary form of the style created in the 1930's. The traditional style of this capoeira was not very flashy, it was more upright with fast kicks, not very many flips.  Very basic.  It focused more on the martial aspect of the art.  In fact, in order to move up in rank in those days, you had to show the master how you could fight off 2 or more capoeiristas at a time.  It was a pretty rough way of showing off what you've learned, but that period in Brazil was a tough time in their history... especially if you were a black capoeirista.  Of course, as all things do, capoeira evolved in the last 60 to 70 years to what it looks like today, fast kicks blended with acrobatics and low ground movements.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 4, 2004)

Bigodinho said:
			
		

> I'm not sure of the acutal location in Fresno, but the website is www.capoeirafresno.com. There is one major rule in capoeira, "The more the merrier." Capoeira is a social art, it's very difficult to train on your own. So we welcome all who want to come and visit, even if you just want to observe.
> 
> One thing I hope to pass on is the terminology we use in capoeira that may be very different than most people are used to. First of all 100% of the terminology is in Portuguese, which I will translate for everyone as I go along. For example, we train in _Academias (Academies) _as opposed to dojos. We play capoeira, as opposed to fighting or sparring. Although capoeira is first and foremost a martial art, it is considered in Brazil as the second most popular sport next to soccer. Which is why it is largely considered a _Jogo (zsho-goo - Game)._
> 
> ...


I bet he didnt use capoeira techniques to win the fight either, I have a feeling he used BJJ techniques. Because in all my years of training in the MA, I have NEVER seen a capoeira fighter use there techniques effectively against a good opponent, however , I have seen it used effectively against very poor compitition. I respect your art, but please dont try to pass it off as an effective means of self defence because it is not. I dont want people joining it thinking there learning self defence, if they join they have a right to know what capoeira is really all about.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 4, 2004)

Actually, James, he did primarily use capoeira. He is a personal friend of mine and I've actually seen him compete. And I'm sure he would beg to differ on your opinion. I respect your opinion, but I can see it comes from inexperience and ignorance of the art itself. The art was created as a means for liberation, a way for slaves to fight back. In the early 1930's, much like in the U.S., blacks were not considered equals and were very oppressed by law enforcement and military. Master Bimba created a style of capoeira called _Luta Regional Bahiana (Regional Fight of Bahia), _or _Capoeira Regional_ for short, by combining the traditional form created by slaves, with Batuque, another Afro-Brazilian martial art in which he was also a master. His belief was this new style, which focused more on the martial aspect of the art, was better suited to defend themselves from their oppressors. He was correct. After many years, capoeira became legal and police and military actually began training capoeira as part of their training. Today, as many arts tend to do, Capoeira has evolved into what you see today... a fast paced game laced with fast circular kicks, straight kicks, acrobatics and low ground movements. The dance aspect was added in the mid 1800's in order to hide its deadly nature. So if you look at capoeira and see a dance, its has done its job to fool the common viewer... like yourself, James. My Master, Jelon Vieira competed in Mixed Martial Arts tournaments in the early eighties, but was often disqualified due to his low ground movements and the speed and power of his kicks. He would often knock his opponents unconcious, even with protective gear. He also trained U.S. Special Forces troops, Navy Seals and Green Berets, in Capoeira. He has been called upon by many other Martial Art Academies to teach Capoeira Workshops all around the world. I can't see why he would have accomplished so much with a Martial Art that is not a good form of self defense. So you see, capoeira is very effective ... and if anyone has any doubts, I would challenge you to try for yourself. I guarantee you will have a lot of fun learning who to defend your self. 
Oh, and by the way... we always tell our students what capoeira is really about. It's about self determination, self empowerment, community, family, culture, self expression, peace, rhythm, soul, creativity... and we can't forget about self defense.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Aug 4, 2004)

I played a few months, but then I lost my job and couldn't afford the capoeira classes in addition to my karate classes anymore.  It was a lot of fun, I met cool people, and worked muscles I didn't even know I had.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 4, 2004)

Seems like everyone either is a green beret, or has trained them these days. 
------------------------------------------------------
quote
It's about self determination, self empowerment, community, family, culture, self expression, peace, rhythm, soul, creativity... and we can't forget about self defense.
-------------------------------------------------------
I would agree its about all those things above, but the self defence part.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 4, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> Seems like everyone either is a green beret, or has trained them these days.
> ------------------------------------------------------
> quote
> It's about self determination, self empowerment, community, family, culture, self expression, peace, rhythm, soul, creativity... and we can't forget about self defense.
> ...


I have a hat, and I train it regularly lol.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 5, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> Seems like everyone either is a green beret, or has trained them these days.
> ------------------------------------------------------
> quote
> It's about self determination, self empowerment, community, family, culture, self expression, peace, rhythm, soul, creativity... and we can't forget about self defense.
> ...


If you want to downplay the accomplishments of another person by saying, "Seems like everyone either is a green beret, or has trained them.."  that's your perogative, but you do not know anything about my Mestre _(Master in Portuguese)_, so please don't comment on things you know nothing about, that includes capoeira.  My Mestre, by the way, is the only Capoeira Master currently in the Martial Arts Hall of Fame.  He is also in the New York Hall of Fame and is a world reknowned Choreographer through his work with his Afro-Brazilian dance company, DanceBrazil.  They have traveled the world showcasing capoeira and Afro-Brazilian Dance, and have even played for the President of the United States.  Mestre Jelon is well known not only in the world of capoeira, but in the MA world also.  Usually I try and educate individuals with an ignorant mindset towards capoeira, such as yourself, but don't downplay my Mestre's accomplishments.  Believe what you will about capoeira, but my Mestre is like a father to me and I take that personally.  Please, if you don't have anything constructive to say, or any opinions that have validity, stay off this thread.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 5, 2004)

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> I played a few months, but then I lost my job and couldn't afford the capoeira classes in addition to my karate classes anymore. It was a lot of fun, I met cool people, and worked muscles I didn't even know I had.


I'm glad you enjoyed.  I hope that one day you can find your way back to capoeira.  Let me ask you a question.  Did you feel that with what you were learning, although you were only there for a few months, if applied correctly, could you defend yourself if you had to?  Also, what group did you train with and who was your instructor?


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 5, 2004)

Bigodinho said:
			
		

> If you want to downplay the accomplishments of another person by saying, "Seems like everyone either is a green beret, or has trained them.."  that's your perogative, but you do not know anything about my Mestre _(Master in Portuguese)_, so please don't comment on things you know nothing about, that includes capoeira.  My Mestre, by the way, is the only Capoeira Master currently in the Martial Arts Hall of Fame.  He is also in the New York Hall of Fame and is a world reknowned Choreographer through his work with his Afro-Brazilian dance company, DanceBrazil.  They have traveled the world showcasing capoeira and Afro-Brazilian Dance, and have even played for the President of the United States.  Mestre Jelon is well known not only in the world of capoeira, but in the MA world also.  Usually I try and educate individuals with an ignorant mindset towards capoeira, such as yourself, but don't downplay my Mestre's accomplishments.  Believe what you will about capoeira, but my Mestre is like a father to me and I take that personally.  Please, if you don't have anything constructive to say, or any opinions that have validity, stay off this thread.


My Mestre, my mestre, my mestre. Im sure the masters of capoeira are very skilled, and could most likely use parts of the art for self defence. But they are very uncommon people. Mayby only a few of the people in world could even use capoeira effectively in a real fight. Im not taking anythig away from any master. But they are unique in there ways. Most people who practice capoeira however Im sure cannot use it in self defence, and I would also bet that even your master knows that no one is going to stand there and let you flip around and kick them. 
You are fooling yourself. You need to accept this is not a self defence art. And anyone who could use it as one, is most likely a master, and would realize how unpracticle it is, and modify the techniques for a more practical approach. I have never seen anyone in capoeira in MMA and I never will. If so they will be humilliated when they try those flashy techniques. Im sure most capoeira fighters know this and thats why they will avoid it so as not to embarass the art. Im not going to let you fool some of the more uneducated martial artists on this forum into thinking they can learn self defence by taking capoeira.
 You constantly spout off your masters name when he is most likely one of few people in the world who practice this art that could even come close to  applying it in a real situation agaist a good fighter. I get the feeling you either watch to many movies, banna naaa naa waaayyy. Or have not been in many real fights.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 5, 2004)

> Most people who practice capoeira however Im sure cannot use it in self defence, and I would also bet that even your master knows that no one is going to stand there and let you flip around and kick them.
> You are fooling yourself. You need to accept this is not a self defence art. And anyone who could use it as one, is most likely a master, and would realize how unpracticle it is, and modify the techniques for a more practical approach.


I'd like to hear you tell this to my master, and the other masters of this martial art and get their opinion.



> I have never seen anyone in capoeira in MMA and I never will. If so they will be humilliated when they try those flashy techniques. Im sure most capoeira fighters know this and thats why they will avoid it so as not to embarass the art.


You obviously chose to ignore the story of my friend, WHO HAS NEVER LOST IN U.S. COMPETITION using capoeira in MMA tournaments. Or my master, who was often disqualified for KNOCKING OTHER MARTIAL ARTITST UNCONCIOUS.



> Im not going to let you fool some of the more uneducated martial artists on this forum into thinking they can learn self defence by taking capoeira... I get the feeling you either watch to many movies, banna naaa naa waaayyy. Or have not been in many real fights.


You have proven my point. You're ignorant. Your talking out of your a** because you know nothing about capoeira. Your embarrasing yourself trying to tell me that capoeira has no practical application, when you've never trained the art yourself. This coming from a person who can't even spell self defense correctly. 

If there's anyone reading this thread, please... please don't pay attention to this person who obviously knows nothing about this very beautiful yet deadly art form, except from what HE'S seen in movies... and it's Parana Ei, not Bana na.. whatever the heck you said. 

One thing we learn in our class is that if you ever need to use this martial art, obviously we would not flip, or do cartwheels or handstands, unless there was a practical reason for doing that movement. As an escape, for example. But capoeira is way more than just flash, as many people often think it is. Capoeira is trickery and deception. It's making your opponent believe you're going to do one thing and coming back with another. Some very talented capoeiristas use flips to confuse their opponent. I personally wouldn't suggest trying that, but it has been done before. But this is what makes capoeira effective. It's unpredictable nature. The flips, the acrobatics... that is for show. In class, we are not taught flips. If you want to learn flips either you have to learn on your own or go to a gymnastics class. One thing that is great about capoeira is that it comes at you from all angles. I am currently training with an instructor who moves faster than most human being should move. His kicks are unbelievably fast and powerful, yet he has incredible control. He, as well as every capoeira instructor I know, could easily defend themselves in any situation. Capoeira is an all encompassing art form. It's martial arts, it's beauty, it's grace, it's power and strength, it's music and song, it's culture and art, and most importantly, it IS self defense. 

Please pay no attention to anyone who tells you, "This is not good..." if they know nothing about what their talking about. If you were an alkoholic, would you take advice on how to quit from someone who's never taken a sip? Would you take advice on how to quit smoking from someone who's never smoked. Would you take MA arts lessons from someone who's never practiced? Don't listen to what this person says. I've studied this MA for the last fives years, 4 to 5 days a week, two hours a class. I know my MA, and trust me, if you apply the fundamentals correctly, it is an excellent form of self defense.


----------



## Enson (Aug 5, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> My Mestre, my mestre, my mestre. Im sure the masters of capoeira are very skilled, and could most likely use parts of the art for self defence. But they are very uncommon people. Mayby only a few of the people in world could even use capoeira effectively in a real fight. Im not taking anythig away from any master. But they are unique in there ways. Most people who practice capoeira however Im sure cannot use it in self defence, and I would also bet that even your master knows that no one is going to stand there and let you flip around and kick them.
> You are fooling yourself. You need to accept this is not a self defence art. And anyone who could use it as one, is most likely a master, and would realize how unpracticle it is, and modify the techniques for a more practical approach. I have never seen anyone in capoeira in MMA and I never will. If so they will be humilliated when they try those flashy techniques. Im sure most capoeira fighters know this and thats why they will avoid it so as not to embarass the art. Im not going to let you fool some of the more uneducated martial artists on this forum into thinking they can learn self defence by taking capoeira.
> You constantly spout off your masters name when he is most likely one of few people in the world who practice this art that could even come close to applying it in a real situation agaist a good fighter. I get the feeling you either watch to many movies, banna naaa naa waaayyy. Or have not been in many real fights.


man calm down! don't be so confrontational. let the guy express his feelings. no one bashes you for doing the "crane" technique or walking around with a drum in your hands. or even posing as jean CON van damme. now its apparent i don't know much about karate so i shouldn't speak much about the art. if the guy is proud of his "mestre" maybe you should try to duplicate that and be proud of your instructor. and if you were no one would bash you for it. relax you'll feel better if you do. i'm not trying to start anything with you. in fact i have always been impressed by your post. it was quite shocking to see you fly off the handle like that. i think you should apologize. show what ma has taught you. those are just my thoughts.
peace


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 5, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> man calm down! don't be so confrontational. let the guy express his feelings. no one bashes you for doing the "crane" technique or walking around with a drum in your hands. or even posing as jean CON van damme. now its apparent i don't know much about karate so i shouldn't speak much about the art. if the guy is proud of his "mestre" maybe you should try to duplicate that and be proud of your instructor. and if you were no one would bash you for it. relax you'll feel better if you do. i'm not trying to start anything with you. in fact i have always been impressed by your post. it was quite shocking to see you fly off the handle like that. i think you should apologize. show what ma has taught you. those are just my thoughts.
> peace


There's no need for him to apologize, he's entitled to his opinion, although it is clearly not based on fact. 

Although I have only trained capoeira, I have always expressed an interest in all MA. I would never say a MA is an ineffective form of self defense, especially if I have no experience with that MA whatsoever. 

I started this thread so that people who may not understand the philosophies behind capoeira, or how it exactly works could ask questions or give their opinions. He gave his, however fictional it may be, now it's time to move on. I appreciate what you said Enson. Thanks.


----------



## WLMantisKid (Aug 5, 2004)

I dont think anyone has the right to say an art is not effective in self-defense unless that person has trained under every instructor that art has to offer. Otherwise it's just plain ignorance. DeLamar has a cocky attitude and thinks he knows everything about every art. He'd likely tell me that Praying Mantis Kung Fu is not a self defense art, yet he's probably never fought anyone who took it.

Aside from that, Capoiera has always interested me. Especially back in my days of playing Eddie Gordo on Tekken 3. It's a beautiful martial art that looks like it requires a load of flexibility and body strength that I am a long way from as of yet (im still working on it ). I have no doubt that I would not want to get into a fight with an experienced capoiera player, as one good shot from their legs would likely end the fight for me. 

but a question for your Bigodinho - Im planning on taking a trip down to Texas probably in the spring to see my girlfriend among other things - would it be possible for me to stop in and maybe just take a free class or watch one? It'd definitely be one more check for things I want to do in life.


----------



## Enson (Aug 5, 2004)

Bigodinho said:
			
		

> I appreciate what you said Enson. Thanks.


no problem. just like to see things friendly. i respect all ma'rs even though in my eyes their art/science doesn't seem effective. i think people join this board to talk about something they love not to fight or get picked on. if thats the case we would all just enrole in elementary school again 
peace


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 5, 2004)

WLMantisKid said:
			
		

> Aside from that, Capoiera has always interested me. Especially back in my days of playing Eddie Gordo on Tekken 3. It's a beautiful martial art that looks like it requires a load of flexibility and body strength that I am a long way from as of yet (im still working on it ). I have no doubt that I would not want to get into a fight with an experienced capoiera player, as one good shot from their legs would likely end the fight for me.
> 
> but a question for your Bigodinho - Im planning on taking a trip down to Texas probably in the spring to see my girlfriend among other things - would it be possible for me to stop in and maybe just take a free class or watch one? It'd definitely be one more check for things I want to do in life.


1- I Actually know the man who modeled Eddy Gordo.  His name is Mestre Caverinha, and he teaches in San Francisco, I believe.  He's a very talented Master.  Unfortunately he got hurt while putting the final touches on the character, so the finished it off with a Gymnasts... which is why Eddy does a lot of flairs, and does a handstand facing away from his opponent, which we are trained not to do.  

2- The flexibility and strength will come with the training.  We always say that the best thing that can prepare you for capoeira IS capoeira.  I have always been a small guy, not very flexible.  Now I can do things I never thought I could.  It's pretty cool.

3- You and anyone else are always welcome in our class.  Your first class is always free, and you are more than welcome to come watch.  Just check the website on my signature block for directions.


----------



## WLMantisKid (Aug 5, 2004)

That's awesome, and I did check it out - looks good. I'll definitely stop by when I come down.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 5, 2004)

By the way, the silohette(sp?) guy on the very front cover (the "ENTER HERE" page), that's me.  And if you go to the STUDENT PROFILES page, I am the last guy on the right in the RED AND BLUE picture.  The only guy with a shirt on.


----------



## WLMantisKid (Aug 5, 2004)

Aye, I saw where you got your handle. watched a couple of videos too - very cool.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 5, 2004)

Glad you liked the videos.  For all who have never seen capoeira, our videos are a good source.  Check them out and tell me what you think.  www.capoeiratexas.com/multimedia.html


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 5, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> man calm down! don't be so confrontational. let the guy express his feelings. no one bashes you for doing the "crane" technique or walking around with a drum in your hands. or even posing as jean CON van damme. now its apparent i don't know much about karate so i shouldn't speak much about the art. if the guy is proud of his "mestre" maybe you should try to duplicate that and be proud of your instructor. and if you were no one would bash you for it. relax you'll feel better if you do. i'm not trying to start anything with you. in fact i have always been impressed by your post. it was quite shocking to see you fly off the handle like that. i think you should apologize. show what ma has taught you. those are just my thoughts.
> peace


I didnt feel as if I was flaming. I thought I was going pretty easy. Me and him just have a difference of opinion thats all, its nothing personal for me. And you are right about me never training in capoeira, but I have fought against many styles. I dont mean any disrespect, I will tone it down I didnt realize people thought I was getting out of control. I was just expressing my opinion. But Ill do it in a more respectful way. 
I sparred a guy who took capoeira once, I was a little mezmorized at first I must admit, but then I just kept low roundhousing him and shut most of his techniques down, wich forced him to rely on punching abillity. I was quite impressed at his punching abillity, and could tell he had crosstrained, but I was more comfortable in close than him. I realize one sparring session does not mean I should judge the art as a whole. Im just telling what I know, seen, and done.
  Bigodinho, Im sure your master could whoop my butt, he is a master,older and wiser. I am only 24 and have been in the martial arts for 14 years, he has most likely been training before I was born. I would love to fight a great capoeira fighter to find out for myself. Me and some friends like to find other martial artists who are interested in cross training. We will pad up and get it on with some hard sparring and video record it. Then sit down over dinner or something and analize the fight to see how the techniques of the two styles clash, and how to better each others styles, what could have been done differently on both sides, ect ect. That would be quite informative to do with Go-Ju and Capoeira. 
Sorry if I offended you, I hope we can still be friends and learn from each other. I didnt mean to be disrespectful, I guess I just get a little bull headed with my opinions sometimes. Mostly because what I say is what I have learned from my own encounters. But I have not seen or done it all and I realize that very much.  :asian:


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 5, 2004)

WLMantisKid said:
			
		

> I dont think anyone has the right to say an art is not effective in self-defense unless that person has trained under every instructor that art has to offer. Otherwise it's just plain ignorance. DeLamar has a cocky attitude and thinks he knows everything about every art. He'd likely tell me that Praying Mantis Kung Fu is not a self defense art, yet he's probably never fought anyone who took it.
> 
> Aside from that, Capoiera has always interested me. Especially back in my days of playing Eddie Gordo on Tekken 3. It's a beautiful martial art that looks like it requires a load of flexibility and body strength that I am a long way from as of yet (im still working on it ). I have no doubt that I would not want to get into a fight with an experienced capoiera player, as one good shot from their legs would likely end the fight for me.
> 
> but a question for your Bigodinho - Im planning on taking a trip down to Texas probably in the spring to see my girlfriend among other things - would it be possible for me to stop in and maybe just take a free class or watch one? It'd definitely be one more check for things I want to do in life.


Hey Im not cocky. Im just soooo coooool.
  :ultracool  :supcool:   
And on a more serious note, I do not think I know everything about all arts. I have formally trained in 3. And fought against many. And trained a little with many different people. But I do not think I know everything about all arts. I dont know everything about the 3 arts I train in, let alone all of them.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 5, 2004)

> I didnt feel as if I was flaming. I thought I was going pretty easy. Me and him just have a difference of opinion thats all, its nothing personal for me. And you are right about me never training in capoeira, but I have fought against many styles. I dont mean any disrespect, I will tone it down I didnt realize people thought I was getting out of control. I was just expressing my opinion. But Ill do it in a more respectful way.


I didn't feel you were getting out of control. It just bothers me when people give their opinion on a topic they know nothing about. Or base an opinion on one encounter with a capoeirista. 


> I sparred a guy who took capoeira once, I was a little mezmorized at first I must admit, but then I just kept low roundhousing him and shut most of his techniques down, wich forced him to rely on punching abillity. I was quite impressed at his punching abillity, and could tell he had crosstrained, but I was more comfortable in close than him. I realize one sparring session does not mean I should judge the art as a whole. Im just telling what I know, seen, and done.


I guarantee you low roundhousing would not work with the instructors I've trained with. Any capoeirista with experience would know not to stand still long enough to get hit any number of times with low roundhousing. In order to kick a capoeirista, you must first catch him, which with my instructor and the guys I've trained with, that is a pretty tough job. 


> Bigodinho, Im sure your master could whoop my butt, he is a master,older and wiser. I am only 24 and have been in the martial arts for 14 years, he has most likely been training before I was born. I would love to fight a great capoeira fighter to find out for myself.


First of all, my Master wouldn't whoop anyone's butt unless he absolutely had to. One of the first things we learn is that a capoeirista can escape from any situation, idealy without having to fight. Capoeiristas learn how to survive, not tap out. Because if I have to use my art in real life, the only tapping I'll do is my foot to your knee... lol. If you ever had a chance to "spar" with a great capoeirista, you may find out it would be a lot harder than you originally thought it would be. Low roundhousing will not connect very often. Oh, and duck... don't block... you'll arm will hate you for it when it's in a cast. We don't use pads in capoeira. No protective gear. 


> Sorry if I offended you, I hope we can still be friends and learn from each other. I didnt mean to be disrespectful, I guess I just get a little bull headed with my opinions sometimes. Mostly because what I say is what I have learned from my own encounters. But I have not seen or done it all and I realize that very much.


You did not offend me only because I realized you were speaking from inexperience. But I would ask you before you offer you opinion, exam what you are talking about beforehand. Try it yourself. Where are you located? I can maybe direct you to a good group to train with.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 5, 2004)

I dont really have much time now to train at another dojo, I am going into kickboxing soon and that is taking up all my time training for that. But thanks for the offer, I will take you up on it in the future.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 5, 2004)

Do you have a student profile on that web site? Pretty cool pictures also.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 5, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> Do you have a student profile on that web site? Pretty cool pictures also.


I am the last guy on the right in the RED AND BLUE picture.  The guy with the shirt.  I just posted a video on a thread you created, Martial Arts in Action

www.capoeiratexas.com/thestreetroda3.wmv

The guy with the dreads is my instructor, the other guy is his brother, who I'm training with now.  The girl is a pretty tough cookie, she's a very talented instructor.


----------



## WLMantisKid (Aug 5, 2004)

The girls are also very pretty


----------



## Enson (Aug 5, 2004)

*everyone looks as something runs out the door*
*then 2 things walk in... sanity and good will toward another artist*

i personally don't know how capoeira would be effective in a real fight keeping your hands on the ground... but i have never seen it in a real fight or in realistic situation. i think the art is a very amazing thing to watch. i could sit down with a big bowl of popcorn and watch it for hours... oh wait, i'm on a low carb diet!


----------



## Phoenix44 (Aug 5, 2004)

Bigodinho said:
			
		

> I'm glad you enjoyed. I hope that one day you can find your way back to capoeira. Let me ask you a question. Did you feel that with what you were learning, although you were only there for a few months, if applied correctly, could you defend yourself if you had to? Also, what group did you train with and who was your instructor?


Hey, beginner though I may be, I'd STILL play if I ran into a roda this afternoon! I trained with Pimentinha of Abada Capoeira.

The self-defense question is a toughie, because I was already a karateka when I started capoeira. However, I'd say that someone experienced in capoeira kicks, movement and evasions could absolutely use them defensively. Sure, why not?


----------



## WLMantisKid (Aug 5, 2004)

> i personally don't know how capoeira would be effective in a real fight keeping your hands on the ground



That's the kind of ignorance that breeds the badmouthing of CMA's.

You wouldn't fight like that, in a real fight you'd use basics like low strong kicks and high strong punches. Everything starts to resemble kickboxing once you start a man to man fight with it.

I'll be darned if I have to worry about "ok lady horse stance, cat stance, punch" if I'm fighting someone out to take my life. It's more like a boxing stance and a lashing of knees elbows and fists.

Most of that stuff is the art part of it, and helps you build muscle and endurance to perform the rest of it better.


----------



## Enson (Aug 5, 2004)

like i said, i have never seen it used outside of "play". i guess i would be ignorant. thanks for pointing that out! anyway i have the greatest respect for all martial artist i just have never seen it been used before. i would be kinda freaked if i had to spar someone and they started doing these rolls and twist on the floor. scarey!!!:ultracool 
peace


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 5, 2004)

Here is a vid of Bigodinho and his buddies training in there capoeira  

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/259


Just playin with you Bigodinho 
I couldnt resist Im sorry


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 6, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> Here is a vid of Bigodinho and his buddies training in there capoeira
> 
> http://www.compfused.com/directlink/259
> 
> ...


What in that heck was that? I thought Capoeira was crazy, that's some crazy stuff. lol!  That might actually be very effective because it would literally throw me off is someone started screaming like that.



> i would be kinda freaked if i had to spar someone and they started doing these rolls and twist on the floor. scarey!!!:ultracool
> peace


So would I actually. 


> You wouldn't fight like that, in a real fight you'd use basics like low strong kicks and high strong punches. Everything starts to resemble kickboxing once you start a man to man fight with it.


Absolutely correct. You don't have to keep your hands on the floor in capoeira. Especially not the style of capoeira we practice, _Capoeira Regional_. This style is more kicks and fast paced movements. Acrobatics may be involved, but only if you know how to work it into your style. If not, I would leave acrobatics alone. It's not important. In _Capoeira Regional _if you do any movements on the ground, they should be quick and you would stand right back up. You don't want to stay on the ground doing movements for too long or you will get locked up by someone who knows how. 


> The self-defense question is a toughie, because I was already a karateka when I started capoeira. However, I'd say that someone experienced in capoeira kicks, movement and evasions could absolutely use them defensively. Sure, why not?


That's what I've been trying to say. Abada Capoeira is a strong group. Very popular. Unfortunately for us, Grupo Capoeira Brasil and Abada Capoeira have never been on the best of terms, except for maybe the Masters who have a great respect for each other. But nonetheless, the have a very strong style, similar to ours.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Aug 6, 2004)

Bigodinho said:
			
		

> That's what I've been trying to say. Abada Capoeira is a strong group. Very popular. Unfortunately for us, Grupo Capoeira Brasil and Abada Capoeira have never been on the best of terms.


Lucky me. I wasn't around long enough to care about the politics!


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 6, 2004)

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> Lucky me. I wasn't around long enough to care about the politics!


Yeah, unfortunately politics are a big part of it.  There is one other group in San Antonio, and although we don't quite care about the "business" they run, plus they really don't uphold the traditions of capoeira, we have to keep good relations, for political reasons.  

I'm sure this holds true with most other MA, there's always someone new popping up claiming to be an instructor... they train for a year or two and want to start their own group.  Or watched a video, or "Only the Strong" and believe they've learned enough to teach the next person.  This type of thing is spreading like a virus in capoeira, eating up at its culture and tradition, diluting the quality of capoeira in the U.S.  That's why I always say, before you join a group, do the reasearch, check out the groups credentials, their history, how long the instructor's been training and with whom.  It may mean the difference between good quality training with all the traditions intact, or learning from Eddy Grodo from Tekken 3.  

Curious, is this the case in your MAs?  Your opinion.


----------



## Enson (Aug 6, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> Here is a vid of Bigodinho and his buddies training in there capoeira
> 
> http://www.compfused.com/directlink/259
> 
> ...


lol!!!!!!!
that was so funny i almost wet myself!:lol:


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 6, 2004)

That was some pretty funny stuff.  

Hey, what did ya'll think of the video I posted?


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 6, 2004)

By the way... this was me last year. 

www.capoeiratexas.com/bigser.wmv

It may take a second to load. I'm the guy of course.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Aug 6, 2004)

> It may mean the difference between good quality training with all the traditions intact, or learning from Eddy Grodo


HEY! WE LOVE EDDY!!!


----------



## GAB (Aug 6, 2004)

Since I am new to this board and this string, I will say that unfortunetly, Politics is one of the biggest things I notice in all MA.. 
I like to call It "Gamesmanship"since that is what is. 
I would like to get the "little book" someone was talking about. I posted in another forum regarding this very topic.
When I found this I am stating the same request, where would you go to get it?
Thank you, G


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 6, 2004)

True, but I wouldn't train with him. I actually like Christie Monteiro, the girl who replace Eddy in Tekken 4. She's a hottie. HER I would train with. lol.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 6, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> Since I am new to this board and this string, I will say that unfortunetly, Politics is one of the biggest things I notice in all MA..
> I like to call It "Gamesmanship"since that is what is.
> I would like to get the "little book" someone was talking about. I posted in another forum regarding this very topic.
> When I found this I am stating the same request, where would you go to get it?
> Thank you, G


Do you mean "The Little Capoeira Book" by Mestre Nestor Capoeira?  You can get that at any Borders Book Store, and if they don't have it in stock, you can order it.  There's actually another book Mestre Nestor wrote called "Capoeira: Roots, Fight, Dance."  That's a really good one.  You can get that at Borders too.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 6, 2004)

Here's a good link for ordering the book online; Capoeria: Roots, Fight, Dance.

http://www.bordersstores.com/search...chTerms=capoeira&mediaType=1&srchType=Keyword


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 6, 2004)

In fact, here's a whole list of books.

http://www.bordersstores.com/search...=1&srchType=Keyword&doSearch.x=9&doSearch.y=8


----------



## Enson (Aug 6, 2004)

Bigodinho said:
			
		

> By the way... this was me last year.
> 
> www.capoeiratexas.com/bigser.wmv
> 
> It may take a second to load. I'm the guy of course.


well i don't know anything about the style, but your movements look a little stiff. or course i'm comparing you to the www.airport-tkd.com videos. those guys make it look like it flows. not saying your not good, but maybe different version of "the cap"


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 6, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> well i don't know anything about the style, but your movements look a little stiff. or course i'm comparing you to the www.airport-tkd.com videos. those guys make it look like it flows. not saying your not good, but maybe different version of "the cap"


As I said before, those guys are not capoeiristas.  They were gymnasts.  Trust me, I know the difference.  I've never been accused of being incredibly flexable, not like the "plastic man" in that video.  I've seen breakdancers do a lot of the moves those guys did, but that doesn't make them capoeiristas, you know?  There's a hugh difference between the MA aspect of capoeira, and the show aspect, and those guys are all show.


----------



## Enson (Aug 6, 2004)

Bigodinho said:
			
		

> As I said before, those guys are not capoeiristas. They were gymnasts. Trust me, I know the difference. I've never been accused of being incredibly flexable, not like the "plastic man" in that video. I've seen breakdancers do a lot of the moves those guys did, but that doesn't make them capoeiristas, you know? There's a hugh difference between the MA aspect of capoeira, and the show aspect, and those guys are all show.


i stand corrected. like i said i don't know anything apart from what i've seen on videos. i apologize if i offended you. if you are that high up in your art you probably have put in the hours, tears, sweat, blood, money, and have the skill.
peace


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 6, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> i stand corrected. like i said i don't know anything apart from what i've seen on videos. i apologize if i offended you. if you are that high up in your art you probably have put in the hours, tears, sweat, blood, money, and have the skill.
> peace


Why does every always think I'm offended... lol!  Did I sound offended?    My bad!


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 6, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> lol!!!!!!!
> that was so funny i almost wet myself!:lol:


 :roflmao: Yea me to. Im gonna try some of those techniques at class tomorrow, and see what my instructor thinks.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 6, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> :roflmao: Yea me to. Im gonna try some of those techniques at class tomorrow, and see what my instructor thinks.


He'd probably shoot you if you did that!  Mine would.  :machgunr:


----------



## GAB (Aug 6, 2004)

To: BIGODINHO
Thank you for the information that you gave me regarding the books and the online information.  I did get into the Texas web site, I had to close down what I was doing and then go to the site, (not enough ram I guess).
I like the site, very nice. Wish you were closer to my area, but the books will have to do for now. 
I am pretty much consumed with FMA at this time, but am going to research and read more on your art "Capoeira". 
Again I would like to say, Thank you, and add, that with the amount of information you gave me regarding the book, you must be a good instructor.
Regards, Gary


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 7, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> To: BIGODINHO
> Thank you for the information that you gave me regarding the books and the online information. I did get into the Texas web site, I had to close down what I was doing and then go to the site, (not enough ram I guess).
> I like the site, very nice. Wish you were closer to my area, but the books will have to do for now.
> I am pretty much consumed with FMA at this time, but am going to research and read more on your art "Capoeira".
> ...


Well, maybe one day I hope to be a good instructor.  For now I'll have to settle for being a good student. 
Anytime I can pass on information about capoeira, I'm more than willing to.  If you ever have any more questions, please ask.   That goes for everyone!!!


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 7, 2004)

Bigodinho said:
			
		

> By the way... this was me last year.
> 
> www.capoeiratexas.com/bigser.wmv
> 
> It may take a second to load. I'm the guy of course.


Looks impressive.

The question I have is, since capoeira is a martial arts, how would you adapt it in a self defense situation?  If this takes away from your thread, perhaps a new thread can be made addressing that question?  Very little is known about capoeira, even among MA circles.

- Ceicei


----------



## Phoenix44 (Aug 7, 2004)

As I mentioned, my daughter and I trained in capoeira for a short while.  Unfortunately, we had to stop training for reasons that had nothing to do with capoeira.  Here's what we think:

Capoeira has strong kicks, including front, roundhouse, hook, side, crescent and various spinning kicks.  There are sweeps and take downs, blocks, evasions, floor work, and nice overall body movement.  So, does that sound like something that can be used for self defense?  Actually, it sounds a lot like the karate and jujustsu we also practice.

I don't know where anyone got the idea that your hands are always on the ground when you play capoeira.  And sure, we play with music, singing and rhythm.  If you're really good (and we weren't!) you can also do the more gymnastic movements--jumping spinning kicks and flips.  But as far as self-defense is concerned, I'd hate to be kicked by a ticked off capoeirista.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 7, 2004)

I feel that effective fighting involves 30% kicks, and 70 to 80% hands.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 7, 2004)

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> Capoeira has strong kicks, including front, roundhouse, hook, side, crescent and various spinning kicks. There are sweeps and take downs, blocks, evasions, floor work, and nice overall body movement. So, does that sound like something that can be used for self defense? Actually, it sounds a lot like the karate and jujustsu we also practice.
> <snip>
> But as far as self-defense is concerned, I'd hate to be kicked by a ticked off capoeirista.





			
				DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> I feel that effective fighting involves 30% kicks, and 70 to 80% hands.


Well, it sounds like to me from what Phoenix44 said, capoeira can be an effective way to fight in self defense. 

There are some other martial styles that aren't heavy on the kicking and/or hand (punching) and still remain effective (judo comes to mind here). In other words, I don't think there is a hard and fast percentage for "effective fighting".

IMHO, it is not the style that makes fighting/self defense effective, it is the martial artist using the physical body in an effective way.

- Ceicei


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 7, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> There are some other martial styles that aren't heavy on the kicking and/or hand (punching) and still remain effective (judo comes to mind here). In other words, I don't think there is a hard and fast percentage for "effective fighting".
> 
> 
> - Ceicei


That reveals that I am a hard core striker lol. Wich is my weakness.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 8, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Looks impressive.
> 
> The question I have is, since capoeira is a martial arts, how would you adapt it in a self defense situation? If this takes away from your thread, perhaps a new thread can be made addressing that question? Very little is known about capoeira, even among MA circles.
> 
> - Ceicei


Well, from what you saw in that video, the basis of capoeira is to move around your opponent. It's harder to hit a moving target. Most experts say if someone pulls a gun on you, the best thing to do is run because there's a 90% chance he's not going to hit. The same holds true here. Capoeiristas are always moving, always thinking, always finding a different angle to attack. Capoeira thinks defense first, where is the safest place I can attack from, whether it be from the ground of standing straight up in front or from the side. We use the fundamentals of capoeira, the kicks, the evasive manuevers (there are no blocks in capoeira), the staying mobile. The flips and so forth, that's all for show. In the rare case, you may find a capoeirista who has a practical use for flips, for example, to escape an attack. But for the most part, we are taught fundamentals, flips you have to learn on your own.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 8, 2004)

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> As I mentioned, my daughter and I trained in capoeira for a short while. Unfortunately, we had to stop training for reasons that had nothing to do with capoeira. Here's what we think:
> 
> Capoeira has strong kicks, including front, roundhouse, hook, side, crescent and various spinning kicks. There are sweeps and take downs, blocks, evasions, floor work, and nice overall body movement. So, does that sound like something that can be used for self defense? Actually, it sounds a lot like the karate and jujustsu we also practice.
> 
> I don't know where anyone got the idea that your hands are always on the ground when you play capoeira. And sure, we play with music, singing and rhythm. If you're really good (and we weren't!) you can also do the more gymnastic movements--jumping spinning kicks and flips. But as far as self-defense is concerned, I'd hate to be kicked by a ticked off capoeirista.


You are absolutely right.  

One thing about the music is that it tells the history of capoeira.  Sometimes the songs can be non-sensical, others can be challenges, but most tell the history of capoeira and of the great masters.  Some songs can be prayers asking for protection in the _roda_ _(hoh-dah/The capoeira circle where two capoeiristas play).  _The purpose of the capoeira circle is to keep the energy in capoeira contained.  The music feeds the action in the circle, it dictates what kind of game to be played.  

The three traditional games in capoeira we play are _CAPOEIRA REGIONAL, Fast paced kicks, acrobatics, more martial in nature, plenty of contact in a class enviornment never in a demonstration; BENGUELA (BAHN-GEH-LAH), low ground movments, very sneaky, similar to the traditional for of Capoeira Angola except a little faster; IUNA (EE-YUNA), a game of skill, a game played by graduated levels of capoeirista, no contact, a chance to show your most flashy moves.  _The rhythm of _Iuna _is also used as a funeral song to pay homage to fallen capoeiristas.


----------



## Enson (Aug 9, 2004)

Bigodinho said:
			
		

> . The flips and so forth, that's all for show. In the rare case, you may find a capoeirista who has a practical use for flips, for example, to escape an attack. But for the most part, we are taught fundamentals, flips you have to learn on your own.


i completely understand. in our school we have some flashy/show moves that we do, but we are taught that they are simpley for enjoyment purposes. what would fall under the word "art" in martial arts. one realizes that some moves probably won't work in real combat, but why not learn them for the fun. also some of those "show moves" are helpful for learning other body movements and stuff in the future.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 9, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> i completely understand. in our school we have some flashy/show moves that we do, but we are taught that they are simpley for enjoyment purposes. what would fall under the word "art" in martial arts. one realizes that some moves probably won't work in real combat, but why not learn them for the fun. also some of those "show moves" are helpful for learning other body movements and stuff in the future.


Check out this clip... www.capoeiratexas.com/borracha.wmv

A capoeira graduation is known as a _Batizado (Bah-chee-zahdoh/Baptism). _It's figurtively known as a baptism because it is conisdered your first welcome into the world of capoeira. Whenever you receive your first cord at your first batizado, usually your yellow cord, you only play against one instructor or master. That one instructor or master will be your capoeira _Padrino/Madrina_ _("Godfather" or "Godmother"). _The guy in this clip is my _Padrino. _He's one of I'd say about 5 capoeiristas I personally know that has a practical use for everything he does in capoeira. He's amazing. Just watch.


----------



## Enson (Aug 9, 2004)

i just contacted the fresno "cap" school... "jason diaz". i'm going to go this weds to check out his "academia". this weds or sat. i don't know. i wonder could you do "cap" with salsa music? that is one of my favorite music styles and i think it would be cool to see cap done with salsa.

also how good/bad is joselito santos? i saw his videos on panther.
peace


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 9, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> i just contacted the fresno "cap" school... "jason diaz". i'm going to go this weds to check out his "academia". this weds or sat. i don't know. i wonder could you do "cap" with salsa music? that is one of my favorite music styles and i think it would be cool to see cap done with salsa.
> 
> also how good/bad is joselito santos? i saw his videos on panther.
> peace


Tell Jay (Jason), Bigo said what's up. Tell him to call me too, because I might make a trip out there soon. Jay's my brother, he'll take care of you. 

Salsa music, huh? I love salsa, because I'm Puerto Rican, but I've never tried capoeira to it though. They all have the same foundation of African rhythms though. Salsa, Merengue, Rumba, Samba, Cumbia... all those Carribbean styles of music all pretty much have the same base rhythms that root from African drumming.

By the way.  Who's Joselito Santos?  Do you have a link for his videos?  I'd like to see him.


----------



## Enson (Aug 9, 2004)

you can find joselito santos on www.panthervideostore.com just look around a bit and you'll find it.

re: "jay" when i see him i'll let him know.
peace


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 9, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> you can find joselito santos on www.panthervideostore.com just look around a bit and you'll find it.
> 
> re: "jay" when i see him i'll let him know.
> peace


Please do not waste your time with these videos. There's only one place to learn true capoeira, and that's in an academy. I was reading the descriptions of some of the videos. "Advanced Techniques" claims, "Learn the highly advanced and intricate fighting and kicking skills of the ancient Capoeira warriors." Ancient Capoeira Warriors? That's funny. The "Capoeira Forms" claims, "These movements are required for achieving black belt level in this exotic Brazilian martial art." The only black "belt" (wrong terminology) is a master, and that's only in some groups, like ours. We don't study forms to acheive a certain rank. There's so much more to it than that. 

These videos are no good in my opinion. Looks like someone out to make a buck. I talked about this recently. Videos like this contribute to the dilution of quality capoeira in the world. Not upholding the traditions and philosophies of capoeira. These videos should be used as a good source of comedy, please don't use videos to train capoeira. Train in an academy under the direction of an instructor or master who can observe and correct you when needed. So you can get the experience of playing with other capoeiristas, and learning the music. Capoeira is a social art. You can't play capoeira with one person. It's impossible.


----------



## Bigodinho (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh, one last thing about those videos.  The last one on that list is "Capoeira Ungala"... that doesn't even exist.  It is Capoeira ANGOLA, not Ungala.  That right there should tell you the validity of these videos.


----------

